# Incredibile Psg. Ecco la folle offerta a Neymar, in estate.



## admin (14 Settembre 2016)

Psg club senza alcun limite di spesa. Anzi. La conferma, l'ennesima, è arrivata dall'agente di Neymar, il quale ha vuotato il sacco su quanto accaduto in estate. Lo stesso agente racconta:"Quelli del Psg sono arrivati e hanno chiesto 'Cosa vuoi per giocare da noi? Siamo pronti a creare una catena di alberghi nel mondo ed a darvi una percentuale sul ricavato". "Solo" questo? Macchè. L'agente prosegue:"Ci hanno offerto anche un jet privato, ingaggio da 40 milioni di euro netti all'anno e pagamento della clausola al Barcellona. Neymar è rimasto senza parole ma alla fine ha deciso di restare al Barça".


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Psg club senza alcun limite di spesa. Anzi. La conferma, l'ennesima, è arrivata dall'agente di Neymar, il quale ha vuotato il sacco su quanto accaduto in estate. Lo stesso agente racconta:"Quelli del Psg sono arrivati e hanno chiesto 'Cosa vuoi per giocare da noi? Siamo pronti a creare una catena di alberghi nel mondo ed a darvi una percentuale sul ricavato". "Solo" questo? Macchè. L'agente prosegue:"Ci hanno offerto anche un jet privato, ingaggio da 40 milioni di euro netti all'anno e pagamento della clausola al Barcellona. Neymar è rimasto senza parole ma alla fine ha deciso di restare al Barça".



Tutti questi soldi per un giocatore? Non ha senso! Nemmeno avesse il talento di Poli (per il quale, appunto, il PSG non si sogna nemmeno di fare un'offerta sapendo che riceverebbe solo porte in faccia).


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Psg club senza alcun limite di spesa. Anzi. La conferma, l'ennesima, è arrivata dall'agente di Neymar, il quale ha vuotato il sacco su quanto accaduto in estate. Lo stesso agente racconta:"Quelli del Psg sono arrivati e hanno chiesto 'Cosa vuoi per giocare da noi? Siamo pronti a creare una catena di alberghi nel mondo ed a darvi una percentuale sul ricavato". "Solo" questo? Macchè. L'agente prosegue:"Ci hanno offerto anche un jet privato, ingaggio da 40 milioni di euro netti all'anno e pagamento della clausola al Barcellona. Neymar è rimasto senza parole ma alla fine ha deciso di restare al Barça".



AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

Se era vero da buon mercenario sud americano era già a parigi di corsa...
In realtà sta dichiarazione è solo un messaggio al Barca: "Guardate che offerte ci fanno, urge rinnovo con ritocco dell'ingaggio"


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2016)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo anche perché avrebbe accettato di corsa.


----------



## Kaw (14 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Psg club senza alcun limite di spesa. Anzi. La conferma, l'ennesima, è arrivata dall'agente di Neymar, il quale ha vuotato il sacco su quanto accaduto in estate. Lo stesso agente racconta:"Quelli del Psg sono arrivati e hanno chiesto 'Cosa vuoi per giocare da noi? Siamo pronti a creare una catena di alberghi nel mondo ed a darvi una percentuale sul ricavato". "Solo" questo? Macchè. L'agente prosegue:"Ci hanno offerto anche un jet privato, ingaggio da 40 milioni di euro netti all'anno e pagamento della clausola al Barcellona. Neymar è rimasto senza parole ma alla fine ha deciso di restare al Barça".


E un harem di concubine non ce lo mettono? Che pezzenti...


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2016)

Il bello è che il PSG, se vuole, può prendere chiunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2016)

Com'era? _Se ci prendete Silva vi pago la clausola di Messi_?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Com'era? _Se ci prendete Silva vi pago la clausola di Messi_?



Va anche detto che devi offrire davvero tantissimo per convincere un fuoriclasse vero ad andare a giocare in Ligue1..

Secondo me lo sceicco quella volta avrebbe dovuto comprare un altra squadra..anche la più sgangherata della Premier avrebbe avuto più appeal..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo anche perché avrebbe accettato di corsa.


Non è detto a parere mio.. se ha ragionato sul "ho ancora 24 anni, ora mi riempio di trofei con Messi e suarez.. tanto non è che muoio di fame, poi quando avrò 30/32 anni me ne vado in Cina o in America a prendere vagonate come ormai fanno tutti"..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che devi offrire davvero tantissimo per convincere un fuoriclasse vero ad andare a giocare in Ligue1..
> 
> Secondo me lo sceicco quella volta avrebbe dovuto comprare un altra squadra..anche la più sgangherata della Premier avrebbe avuto più appeal..


Avrebbero dovuto prendere noi...


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2016)

il PSG deve ringraziare noi che gli abbiamo dato Ibra + Thiago altrimenti i pochi campioni che hanno non ci andavano neanche li, lo sceicco ci dovrebbe regalare Verratti per riconoscenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avrebbero dovuto prendere noi...



Se il nano non avesse chiesto la luna ma 350-400 milioni per me ci prendevano..


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che devi offrire davvero tantissimo per convincere un fuoriclasse vero ad andare a giocare in Ligue1..
> 
> Secondo me lo sceicco quella volta avrebbe dovuto comprare un altra squadra..anche la più sgangherata della Premier avrebbe avuto più appeal..


se proprio si vuole una squadra sgangherata il milan era disponibile


----------



## danjr (15 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
> 
> Se era vero da buon mercenario sud americano era già a parigi di corsa...
> In realtà sta dichiarazione è solo un messaggio al Barca: "Guardate che offerte ci fanno, urge rinnovo con ritocco dell'ingaggio"


Infatti non ci credo per nulla


----------

